# instalar kde en gentoo

## Pionerito

Tengo un gentoo 2007 instalado a palo, le quiero instalar algun entorno de escritorio, quisiera que fuera kde quisiera que alguien me diera alguna guia para la instalacion, yo he tratado de instalar kde 4.0.5 pero me esta dando bateos, si quieren les mando el error que me da el codigo..Saludos Cordiales y gracias de antemano..

----------

## notHerbert

Por favor ver este foro español para los usuarios Hispanos de Gentoo. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-30.html  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Desktop Environments to Spanish.

outside of language specific forums only english please.

----------

## afkael

Pues, bienvenido al foro en español.. te cuento que estaba por abrir un tema con el mismo fin..

la guia es esta: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

Suerte...

----------

## Txema

La pregunta es, ¿qué KDE quieres?

Yo probé hace unos días el 4 (4.1.2) y, francamente, todavía me parece muy pobre, tanto en calidad como en opciones de configuración, estará todo lo bonito que quieran, pero no me sirve de nada si no me permite configurar ni el 2% de las cosas...

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> La pregunta es, ¿qué KDE quieres?
> 
> Yo probé hace unos días el 4 (4.1.2) y, francamente, todavía me parece muy pobre, tanto en calidad como en opciones de configuración, estará todo lo bonito que quieran, pero no me sirve de nada si no me permite configurar ni el 2% de las cosas...

 

Who this forum is in ingles , i 'm going to write in that lenguage...

I want kde 3.5.9 and the enviroment should be light, i just whish the main thing.....

----------

## Txema

...mande?

¿A qué viene ahora eso?

En fin, emerge kdebase-startkde esto es suponiendo que tu sistema sea x86, si lo tienes como ~x86 tendrás que enmascarar todas las versiones por encima (3.5.10 y las 4.x)

Aquí tienes la guía: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ...mande?
> 
> ¿A qué viene ahora eso?
> 
> En fin, emerge kdebase-startkde esto es suponiendo que tu sistema sea x86, si lo tienes como ~x86 tendrás que enmascarar todas las versiones por encima (3.5.10 y las 4.x)
> ...

 

hice esto y me siguio dando errores....autounmask kde-base/kde-3.5.9

 autounmask version 0.21 (using PortageXS-0.02.07 and portage-2.1.2.2)

 * Using repository: /usr/portage

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Unmasking kde-base/kde-3.5.9 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

 * done!

Server ~ # emerge --pretend kde ÑÑ5.9

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kde-3.5.9 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Server ~ #

----------

## Pionerito

autounmask kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10

 autounmask version 0.21 (using PortageXS-0.02.07 and portage-2.1.2.2)

 * Using repository: /usr/portage

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Unmasking kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

 * done!

Server ~ # emerge -av  kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

Server ~ # emerge -av =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## Txema

¿Pero qué has hecho?

Vamos a ver, la versión estable (la x86) en el árbol de portage, es la 3.5.9, no tienes NADA que desenmascarar.

A ver, aclárate, ¿quieres 3.5.9 o la 3.5.10? porque el procedimiento no es el mismo, ya que lo más seguro es que tengas el sistema como x86, bueno, pega el resultado de emerge --info y di qué versión de kde quieres instalar antes de hacer nada más.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Pero qué has hecho?
> 
> Vamos a ver, la versión estable (la x86) en el árbol de portage, es la 3.5.9, no tienes NADA que desenmascarar.
> 
> A ver, aclárate, ¿quieres 3.5.9 o la 3.5.10? porque el procedimiento no es el mismo, ya que lo más seguro es que tengas el sistema como x86, bueno, pega el resultado de emerge --info y di qué versión de kde quieres instalar antes de hacer nada más.

 

mira yo primero queria instalar kde 4.0.5 pero a decir verdad quisiera instalar el que mas facil sea, el que mas liviano trabaje, ya que la pc donde tengo en gentoo es un server de subversion que yo mismo configure por lo que no quiero que el entorno grafico me ponga lento el server. 

Esto fue lo que me arrojo emerge --info

Server ~ # emerge --info

!!! No closing quotation in /etc/make.conf

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

Server ~ # nano /etc/make.conf

Server ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 09 Oct 2008 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.1_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## Pionerito

quiero instalar kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9

en el make.conf

tengo esto

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

en /etc/portage/package.unmask 

tengo esto

# ---

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.0.5

# ---

# ---

# END: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.0.5

# ---

=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9

# ---

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.0.5

# ---

# ---

# END: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.0.5

# ---

creo que no me falta nada mas

ahhh le di un autounmask a kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9 

pero me sigue dando este error..

merge -av =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

que podria estar malll

----------

## Txema

Si tu make.conf dice esto

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

Mientras que emerge --info dice esto otro:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

Ahí está fallando algo, además, este mensaje...

```
!!! No closing quotation in /etc/make.conf 

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them
```

pega la salida completa de cat /etc/make.conf

Por cierto, de la versión 4, la única disponible es la 4.1.2, olvidate de las otras.

Una última cosa, si lo que quieres es un escritorio ligero, ¿por qué te pones kde? me parece matar moscas a cañonazos, tienes XFCE, E17, Fluxbox,... que son mucho más ligeros, sobre todo los dos últimos, y no necesitas 4 horas de compilación. Échales un ojo a esos  :Wink: 

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si tu make.conf dice esto
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> Mientras que emerge --info dice esto otro:
> ...

 

Nunca he trabajado con esos entornos, creo tambien que en el repo de la escuela no estan esos entornos. Cuando me referia a que el sistema fuera ligero quise decir que no quisiera que instalara juegos de kde ni nada de eso...esto es lo que muestra cat /etc/make.conf

cat /etc/make.conf

#USE="accessibility dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl zlib curl vim-syntax htmlhandbook xscreensaver apache2 apm arts bluetooth cxx mplayer bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts typel-fonts pdf qt3 X png xlib vnc accessibility kde qt4 quotas real acpi aiglx alsa apm asf avahi avi bash-completion cdda cdr cups dvb dvd dvdr encode foomaticdb -gnome gpm gstreamer -gtk -gtk2 hal jpeg kernel_linux ldap mp3 mpeg nptl ogg opengl oss subversion pam pcmcia perl python quicktime ruby svga svg vcd videos wifi xcomposite samba tetex theora threads type1-fonts unicode usb win32codecs winbind zeroconf xine xinerama xml xml2 xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib"####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

#USE="kde hal qt4"

----------

## Txema

Si eso es realmente así, no tienes ninguna USE activada (excepto las propias del perfil)

Tienes la variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS comentada, así que está funcionando como x86, que es el valor por defecto, por lo tanto te instalará el 3.5.9 sin problemas, o al menos así debería ser.

Elimina lo que haya dentro de /etc/portage/package.unmask (que sea de kde claro) y mira qué hay dentro de /etc/portage/package.mask, que parece que está bloqueando paquetes.

...Olvida lo de package.mask, ¿desde cuándo no actualizas el sistema? tienes un portage (Portage 2.1.2.2) que ni siquiera está ya en el árbol de portage, valga la redundancia, eso es lo que te está dando los errores de paquetes enmascarados.

Un emerge -avuND system y emerge -avuND world creo que te vendría muy bien.

----------

## Pionerito

[quote="Txema"]Si eso es realmente así, no tienes ninguna USE activada (excepto las propias del perfil)

Tienes la variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS comentada, así que está funcionando como x86, que es el valor por defecto, por lo tanto te instalará el 3.5.9 sin problemas, o al menos así debería ser.

Elimina lo que haya dentro de /etc/portage/package.unmask (que sea de kde claro) y mira qué hay dentro de /etc/portage/package.mask, que parece que está bloqueando paquetes.

...Olvida lo de package.mask, ¿desde cuándo no actualizas el sistema? tienes un portage (Portage 2.1.2.2) que ni siquiera está ya en el árbol de portage, valga la redundancia, eso es lo que te está dando los errores de paquetes enmascarados.

Un emerge -avuND system y emerge -avuND world creo que te vendría muy bien.[/quote

hice eso 

emerge -avuND woeld

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

[1]+  Stopped                 emerge -avuND woeld

Server ~ # emerge -avuND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-libs/libpcre" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/libpcre-7.7-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-libs/libpcre-7.4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- dev-libs/libpcre-7.8 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1" [ebuild])

----------

## AnimAlf

Tranquilo fiera, que va para largo, un consejo para más adelante: Recuerda vigilar Python, cuando se actualice, que no se te pase el utilizar python-updater y luego borrar la versión anterior.

Siguiendo lo pasos que comenta Txema tendrías que poder actualizarte.

Es más, te recomendaría que volvieses a empezar de nuevo con el /etc/portage apacarndolo de momento. Cámbiale el nombre al directorio por ejmplo a /etc/portage.backup ya lo depurarás luego con el sistema actualizado.

Tras un emerge --sync tendría que poder actualizar

eso de: No closing quotation in /etc/make.conf

es posible que se te haya pasado algún salto de linea en lo comentado, mejor lo verás con un:

sed -n '/^[^#].*/p' /etc/make.conf

No hace falta publicar lo comentado   :Wink: 

corrige el archivo si está mal.

luego

env-update && source /etc/profile

y

emerge -uDNv world

¿me ha parecido que comentavas que lo tenias como server? lo puedes ver con profile-config list y establecete el que más se aproxime a tus necesidades.

Suerte

----------

## sefirotsama

Primero leete la sección del handbook referente al make.conf, pon las USE correctas que quieras y las cflags y cxxflags que le quieres pasar al  compilador. Luego actualiza el arbol de portage con emerge --sync.

Entonces limpia los masked.keywords y demás. Por último actualiza como te han dicho, sinó tu sistema tenderá al caos.

Una vez hayas hecho eso vuelve a postear si siguen habiendo problemas.

Parece que te saltaste un par de capítulos del handbook, ¿no?

----------

## Pionerito

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Tranquilo fiera, que va para largo, un consejo para más adelante: Recuerda vigilar Python, cuando se actualice, que no se te pase el utilizar python-updater y luego borrar la versión anterior.
> 
> Siguiendo lo pasos que comenta Txema tendrías que poder actualizarte.
> 
> Es más, te recomendaría que volvieses a empezar de nuevo con el /etc/portage apacarndolo de momento. Cámbiale el nombre al directorio por ejmplo a /etc/portage.backup ya lo depurarás luego con el sistema actualizado.
> ...

 

----------

## ekz

Para solucionar los errores de EAPI hay que actualizar portage.

```
emerge --sync && emerge -avu portage
```

Recuerda que si entre las dependencias se actualiza python a la versión 2.5, seguidamene deberás ejecutar python-updater, y si al intentar actualizar portage te aparece un bloqueo con bash, soluciónalo con los siguientes comandos:

```
emerge -1 =app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1

emerge -1 portage

emerge -1 bash 
```

Saludos!

----------

## Pionerito

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Para solucionar los errores de EAPI hay que actualizar portage.
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync && emerge -avu portage
> ```
> ...

 emerge -avu portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 7,977 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r3 [1.2.17] 232 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.10] USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax" 150 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.15] USE="-caps" 65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-news-20080320  6 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 84 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.6  6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1 [1.10] 897 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.4 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl iconv%* ipv6 -static -xattr% -xinetd" 755 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r1 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr%" 3,666 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 151 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc12 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build* -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 746 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples% -plugins% -vanilla" 2,582 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.5 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p39)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

Total: 15 packages (11 upgrades, 4 new, 3 blocks), Size of downloads: 18,100 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

----------

## Pionerito

Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 92 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 10 config files in '/etc' need updating.

----------

## AnimAlf

~ # etc-update

----------

## Pionerito

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*   Si tu make.conf dice esto
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> Mientras que emerge --info dice esto otro:
> ...

 

al hacer emerge --info me sale esto, como le quito el x86 que sale por defecto en mi make.conf yo tengo ~x86

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

----------

## Pionerito

emerge -av kde

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.9  USE="gnome python -bzip2 -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.3.5  USE="X jpeg openmp perl png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -bzip2 -djvu -doc -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf"

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3  USE="zlib -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.9  USE="gnome python -bzip2 -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2  USE="X -doc -examples"

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12  USE="-examples"

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/cairo-1.8.0  USE="X opengl svg -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb"

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/pango-1.22.0  USE="X -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.0  USE="acl fam hal ipv6 kerberos ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -samba"

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.22.5.1-r1  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug -tracker"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1  USE="esd -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.0  USE="acl fam hal ipv6 kerberos ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -samba"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="gnome -debug"

[nomerge      ]     gnome-base/eel-2.22.2  USE="X -debug"

[nomerge      ]      gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.22.3  USE="-debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]       gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.0  USE="-debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]        gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.0  USE="X -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ]         gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ]         gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0  USE="ldap -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ]          x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.3-r2  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k -vim-syntax -xinerama"

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.22.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.3-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.3-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.22.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.9', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.22.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.3-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.9', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.3-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.3-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.22.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.3-r2', 'merge') (hard)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

kde-base/arts:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.10', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.9', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.9', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9', 'merge')

    (and 13 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

----------

## AnimAlf

Primero actualizaría el sistema.

Me olvidaría de querer tener una distribución totalmente inestable. Más que nada por lo evidente (newbie). No te muevas de lo estable, hasta que no lo tengas claro. Luego es mejor manejar los paquetes inestables a través del /etc/portage/package.keywords que no aceptar todos los inestables.

Actualiza. ¿No está mezclando cosas sin corregir?

Entretente de nuevo o por primera vez con el HandBook. Si no lo has leido, no sabes lo que te pierdes. Es realmente impresionante.

----------

## Pionerito

quiero instalar kde3.5.9 y me esta dando este error parece que tengo mi make.conf mal editado..aqui se los pongo, creo que puede ser que tengo unas USE mal puestas pero no estoy seguro, me pueden aclarar la duda..Gracias....[/b]

[b]Portage 2.2_rc12 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.00GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 Oct 2008 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl acpi aiglx alsa apache2 apm arts asf avahi avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal htmlhandbook iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime quotas readline real reflection ruby samba sdl session spell spl ssl subversion svg svga tcpd tetex theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts typel-fonts unicode usb vcd videos vim-syntax vnc vorbis wifi win32codecs winbind x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xlib xml xml2 xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1      emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt     mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage      siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware        voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## sefirotsama

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Primero leete la sección del handbook referente al make.conf, pon las USE correctas que quieras y las cflags y cxxflags que le quieres pasar al  compilador. Luego actualiza el arbol de portage con emerge --sync.
> 
> Entonces limpia los masked.keywords y demás. Por último actualiza como te han dicho, sinó tu sistema tenderá al caos.
> 
> Una vez hayas hecho eso vuelve a postear si siguen habiendo problemas.
> ...

 

----------

## Pionerito

al parecer ya me va a instalar kde3.5.9 lo que tenia era un problema en las USE

emerge -av kdebase-startkde

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1  54 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  40 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  45 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  42 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  39 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  42 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0  USE="-debug" 383 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3  43 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  38 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1  489 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  38 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 268 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3  USE="-debug" 243 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 219 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1  46 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0  41 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 105 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7  USE="-debug" 350 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 96 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 [1.9.6-r2, 1.10] 565 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  39 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  38 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  55 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  38 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.3  395 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3  366 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4  45 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 90 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  36 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 95 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  37 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 97 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-1.0  67 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2  1,114 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 106 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2  USE="-debug" 491 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  2 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16  2,662 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.10-r1  395 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 237 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  36 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  48 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  37 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  36 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  37 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  38 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 99 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 233 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8  USE="pam" 89 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5  15 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.10.0  USE="-debug" 305 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5  USE="-debug -doc -java" 1,408 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1  USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 3,286 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20  USE="-debug" 296 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1  USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 2,456 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 241 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9  57 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 93 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4  USE="-debug -xprint" 506 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3  USE="-debug" 210 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 764 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 220 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 223 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.1-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 552 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 227 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 87 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm kerberos ldap pam ssl -authdaemond -java -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 1,572 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 3,033 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.1_rc1  USE="-doc" 1,148 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 217 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 97 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 186 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mach64 mga r128 radeon s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -none (-sunffb)" 3,218 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 62 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 216 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 559 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 74 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 42 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 93 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9  USE="-debug" 230 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 220 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 101 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38-r1  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug -doc" 385 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 197 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0  USE="-debug" 213 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1  529 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.2  USE="-debug" 95 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30  484 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1  USE="python -debug" 631 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 [2.14.6] USE="fam%* -debug -hardened (-selinux) -xattr% (-doc%)" 4,464 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.22.0  USE="-debug -doc" 693 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3  USE="pam -debug" 458 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15  USE="-emacs" 341 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1  USE="-doc" 276 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2  USE="-doc" 1,371 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12  USE="-debug" 255 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.8.7  USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 1,436 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 827 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 1,813 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 42 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-7.0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-235  USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 838 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3  USE="-debug -xprint" 112 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1  USE="X opengl svg -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -test -xcb" 4,925 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 105 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.20.5  USE="X -debug -doc" 1,388 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-impact) (-newport) -nvidia (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)" 5,829 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.5.1  USE="-debug" 260 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.3.0  USE="dri -debug" 256 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug" 230 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 572 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 224 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.15.0  USE="-debug" 256 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 258 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 340 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3  USE="-debug" 267 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 259 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 317 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug" 283 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.2  USE="-debug" 469 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 262 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 243 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.4  USE="dri -debug" 605 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.6.1  USE="dri -debug" 368 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.3  USE="-debug" 286 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 213 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 255 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 226 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1  USE="-debug" 237 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug" 274 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 253 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 230 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 229 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.5.0  USE="-debug" 235 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.9  USE="-debug" 377 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.2-r1  USE="dri -debug" 297 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 244 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 258 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0  USE="-debug" 233 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 267 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.3  USE="-debug" 282 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.902  USE="dri -debug" 425 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0-r1  USE="dri -debug" 881 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 229 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.3.8-r2  USE="X acl dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -php -ppds -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,886 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 16,986 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama" 15,852 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 14,715 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.9  USE="alsa esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama" 951 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 216 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.60.5  USE="gpm nls -examples" 1,714 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0  179 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa arts cups fam kerberos spell tiff -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama" 15,242 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,672 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 21 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 16 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.9  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 20 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 39 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9  USE="arts hal ldap -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama" 39 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 9 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9  USE="arts opengl -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 38 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9  USE="arts -branding -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 23 kB [0]

Total: 183 packages (1 upgrade, 181 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 165,656 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-admin/eselect-news-20080320 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc12 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n              

Aclarenme una duda, cuando yo compilo un paquete USE¨"cosas que soporte"=emerge -av paquete      

es lo mismo que editar el make.conf

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> cuando yo compilo un paquete USE¨"cosas que soporte"=emerge -av paquete      
> 
> es lo mismo que editar el make.conf

 

si utilizas

~ # USE="unaUSE otraUSE" emerge -av paquete

cuando tiempo después realices una actualización del paquete anterior, la uses se perderá y se recompilaran sin ellas.

Necesitas tenerlas en el archivo package.use para recordarlo la proxima vez

Si realizas variaciones en make.conf respecto a las USE necesitaras emerge world con newuse para recompilar aquellos paquetes que tienen aquella use que has añadido pero que no habian sido compilados con ella.

puedes ver la descripción de las USE en los archivos /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc para las uses globales del sistema (que pueden estar en varios paquetes) y en el archivo /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc para las que son especificas de un paquete.

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> !!! The following installed packages are masked: 
> 
> - sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword) 
> 
> - app-admin/eselect-news-20080320 (masked by: ~x86 keyword) 
> ...

 

La que tienes liada...

A ver, ¿al final con qué te has quedado, x86 o ~x86? porque estás instalando todo en x86, y sin embargo tienes paquetes instalados de ~x86 (portage entre ellos) y que se han quedado enmascarados.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   !!! The following installed packages are masked: 
> 
> - sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword) 
> 
> - app-admin/eselect-news-20080320 (masked by: ~x86 keyword) 
> ...

 

me he quedado con x86  como quito los paquetes esos....

Como puedo sabes que tarjeta de video utiliza mi pc, puede ser VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> me he quedado con x86  como quito los paquetes esos....

 

Personalmente, no los quitaría. Están instalados, no hay problema. Te dice que están marcados como inestables, pero que una reinstalación seria un downgrade, además está el portage en v 2.2 si acaso añadelos al archivo /etc/portage/packages.keywords

```
~sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1

~app-admin/eselect-news-20080320

~sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc12

~app-admin/eselect-1.0.11

~app-shells/bash-3.2_p39
```

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> Como puedo sabes que tarjeta de video utiliza mi pc, puede ser VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

 

~ # lspci | grep VGA

para ver que tarjeta tienes, el controlador dependerá de lo que te diga lo anterior.

----------

## Pionerito

y me sale esto cuando intento con kde

emerge -av =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9  USE="arts opengl -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]     kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9  USE="arts hal ldap -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]      sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X acpi crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)"

[ebuild  N    ]       app-misc/hal-info-20080508

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X acpi crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)"

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9  USE="arts -branding -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kfind-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa arts cups fam kerberos spell tiff -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]     net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -php -ppds -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild  N    ]      virtual/ghostscript-0

[ebuild  N    ]       app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k"

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]         net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -php -ppds -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X acpi crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/pango-1.20.5  USE="X -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-impact) (-newport) -nvidia (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal pam -debug -minimal"

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3  USE="pam -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/atk-1.22.0  USE="-debug -doc"

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -php -ppds -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1  USE="-doc"

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15  USE="-emacs"

[nomerge      ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3  USE="pam -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)"

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1  USE="-doc"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa arts cups fam kerberos spell tiff -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]   app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1  USE="python -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/glib-2.16.5  USE="fam -debug -hardened (-selinux) -xattr"

[nomerge      ] dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-impact) (-newport) -nvidia (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0-r1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.4  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.5.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.2-r1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.6.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.902  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.3.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.5.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.9  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.15.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-impact) (-newport) -nvidia (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)"

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.5.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/hal-info-20080508', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.3.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.15.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30', 'merge') (medium)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1', 'merge') (medium)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.6.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.20.5', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/atk-1.22.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/hal-info-20080508', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.9', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.20.5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.5.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.3.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.15.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.2', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.6.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.3', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.5.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.9', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.2-r1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.4', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.3', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.902', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.8.0-r1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.5.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.902', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.2-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/atk-1.22.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.5', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

este es mi make.conf he comentado algunas cosas

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 10 Oct 2008 01:45:04 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

qeu podra ser esto

----------

## AnimAlf

Aquí ya te tienes que pelear tu mismo.

Hay uses que no se llevan bien la unas con las otras.

Hasta que descubras que use es ... pues ... puedes ir probando.

Esto no has pasado a muchos.

Te explico como lo solucioné yo, que quizás sea de risa, no se, pero a mi me funcionó.

Dos consolas, en una nano -w /etc/make.conf y en la otra env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge -pv =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9 y en busca de la use perdida. Como la lista de mis uses es muy larga, pues primero las comenté toda y las iba añadiendo poco a poco, 4 o 5, guardaba el archivo y el la otra consola miraba si me aparecía el error. Así hasta que descubrí que tenía por ahí la use java que me tocaba los cataplines.

Luego cuando tube todas las use en su sítio menos la que sobraba entonces en lugar de emerge -pv pues recompilar todo el world con newuse y luego emerge -av

Pero esto supongo que cada uno.

Saludos

----------

## Pionerito

me dieron estos errores   que podra ser

 * ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 * environment, line 2511:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * emake || die "make failed";

 * The die message:

 * make failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3:

 * Some special keys and keyboard layouts may stop working.

 * To fix them, recompile xorg-server.

ahora tambien me da esto y no me instala el xorg

Failed to emerge x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1:

 * You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled.

 *

 * ERROR: x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 * xinit-1.0.5-r1.ebuild, line   37:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * die "You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled."

 * The die message:

 * You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  * You MUST build sys-apps/dbus with the X USE flag enabled.

 

Además tienes que vigilar estas aplicaciones, muchas arrancan al iniciar el sistema como servicios, las verás con

rc-update show

si ves que no está añadela con

rc-update add dbus default

Todos estos scripts están situados en /etc/init.d

Cuando actualizas o instalas, te suele aparecer tras emergerlo un mensaje recordatorio para que los añadas.

----------

## Txema

Si no añades la opción -N (--newuse) a emerge no te aplica los cambios que hayas hecho (a las USE claro).

Tienes que aligerar esto un poco, porque lo tienes MUY cargado:

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"
> 
> [...]
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

 

En condiciones normales, un PC tiene, UNA tarjeta de sonido y otra de vídeo, así que todas las demás sobran. (si acaso en video te puedes dejar una genérica como vesa por si acaso)

Además, deja de intentar instalar kde y arregla primero ese sistema que está hecho polvo. Empieza con un emerge -avuND system (puede que hasta te haga falta un -eva) y mira con cuidado todos los paquetes inportantes que va a instalar/actualizar, por si tienes que hacer algo por tu cuenta (como python, gcc,...), como te han dicho ya muchas veces, el handbook es una maravilla, si por algo brilla gentoo es por la calidad de su documentación  :Wink: 

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si no añades la opción -N (--newuse) a emerge no te aplica los cambios que hayas hecho (a las USE claro).
> 
> Tienes que aligerar esto un poco, porque lo tienes MUY cargado:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"
> ...

 

ya veo, ahora entiendo mejor... yo habia configurado el make.conf pero cuando emergia no le habia puesto -N al emerge y por eso se no me instalaba nada, empezare de cero......

----------

## Pionerito

emerge -avuND system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.20] USE="-hardened" 1,009 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  USE="(-build%)" 416 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 436 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123 [20060702] 40 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6 [4.32.5] USE="-nocxx" 468 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2-r2 [4.2.1] USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,707 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4 [1.3.14] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-5 [4-r3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.18.1-r3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008e [2007c] USE="nls" 353 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static (-build%)" 198 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 822 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1 [2.6-r5] USE="nls" 741 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-8.9 [6.6] 75 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1_p1 [2.2.0_p16] 869 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.7-r1 [7.4] USE="cxx%* unicode zlib%* -bzip2% -doc" 800 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 [2.86-r8] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20060512] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 99 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5  6 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-es-1.55-r1  1,242 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.16.1] USE="acl%* nls openmp%* -doc -emacs -nocxx" 11,369 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.16.1-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 14,629 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11 [1.4.7] USE="nls -examples%" 684 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2 [1.6f-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 [2.5.33-r1] USE="nls -static" 680 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.3.2-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,007 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="nls pcre%* -static (-build%)" 516 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.5-r10] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 452 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 [1.12-r8] USE="nls" 652 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r12] USE="nls -static" 180 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 [3.1.5-r2] USE="nls" 2,257 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.16-r2] USE="nls -static" 1,868 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.3 [2.2] USE="nls -static" 1,055 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4 [1.1.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,540 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r2 [2.61] USE="-emacs" 1,365 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.5-r3] USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile% -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 2,353 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.8-r5] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,621 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     UD] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p39] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plugins -vanilla (-examples%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [394] USE="unicode" 488 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.5 [2.0.2] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,422 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.1-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 561 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.5 [2.2_rc12] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 369 kB [?=>0]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 151 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [5.1_p4] 2,018 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0  0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16] 130 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 [1.39] USE="nls" 3,997 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 [1.39] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="fortran gtk mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,847 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.5] USE="nls -debug% -gd% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla% (-build%) (-glibc-compat20%) (-nptl%*) (-nptlonly%*)" 16,007 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3] 6 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10 [7.0.7] USE="(-debug%)" 140 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 256 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 9,887 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10 [2.64] 173 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 84 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1 [1.10] 897 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.22] USE="-vanilla%" 2,893 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 101 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="(-debug%)" 57 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1 [4.3.29-r2] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 9,068 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1 [1.5.2] USE="ipv6 -doc -krb4 -tcl" 11,636 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 225 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29_p1-r1 [4.3.29-r2] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 5,962 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2.1 [1.4] USE="(-debug%)" 47 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 216 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.41 [2.4.32] USE="nls" 112 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.2] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 277 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 489 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.39-r1] USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 67 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 290 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.3 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl iconv%* ipv6 -static -xattr% -xinetd" 753 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 9,606 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.2 [2.6.31] USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,679 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 [2.8.9-r1] USE="nls python" 573 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.20-r1] USE="python" 551 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1 [0.9.8g-r2] USE="kerberos zlib -bindist -gmp -sse2 -test" 3,360 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.43 [2.3.30-r2] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 kerberos perl samba* ssl tcpd -debug -minimal -odbc -overlays -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd (-readline%*)" 3,714 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.3 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -socks5 -static (-build%)" 921 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.2.2-r2] USE="-old-linux% (-no-old-linux%)" 195 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% (-selinux) -test% -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%) (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 957 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20080318  USE="cracklib -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)" 3 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1] USE="cracklib nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 2,444 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.11.1 [1.2.2.1] USE="pam%* -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static (-netboot%)" 1,880 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6 [4.5_p1-r1] USE="X kerberos ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,094 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.09 [2.42] USE="nls" LINGUAS="es%* -cs% -da% -de% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 966 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  949 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.5 [2.17.4] USE="-static" 136 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr%" 3,692 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.9] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static (-ldap%*)" 218 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r2 [20061027.2] 145 kB [?=>0]

[uninstall    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  [?]

[blocks b     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (">=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10" is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

[blocks b     ] sys-apps/mktemp ("sys-apps/mktemp" is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

Total: 102 packages (84 upgrades, 3 downgrades, 9 new, 2 in new slots, 4 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 199,057 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-admin/eselect-news-20080320 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 102) dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu/distfiles/pkg-config-0.23.tar.gz'

--08:45:25--  http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu/distfiles/pkg-config-0.23.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/pkg-config-0.23.tar.gz'

Resolving gentoo.prod.uci.cu... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://pkgconfig.freedesktop.org/releases/pkg-config-0.23.tar.gz'

--08:45:59--  http://pkgconfig.freedesktop.org/releases/pkg-config-0.23.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/pkg-config-0.23.tar.gz'

Resolving pkgconfig.freedesktop.org... 131.252.210.176

Connecting to pkgconfig.freedesktop.org|131.252.210.176|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.

!!! Couldn't download 'pkg-config-0.23.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23'

me da esto al tratar de arreglar el sistema..... ME pueden decir como saben que mi sistema esta en candela

----------

## sefirotsama

La solución la tienes aquí:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-195629.html

También te puede ayudar mirar man emerge

Y cuando acabes recompila el world como ya te han dicho más arriba =_=

----------

## Pionerito

al ejecutar startx   me sale esto

startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4602

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux Server 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Apr 4 05:44:43 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 15 October 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 15 14:32:38 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

----------

## Txema

Primero no me creo que en tan poco tiempo hayas compilado todo el sistema, se te va por lo menos un día, segundo, ¿¿¿qué haces iniciando las X como root??? y tercero:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0) 
> 
> (EE) No drivers available.

 

Si configuras el xorg.conf para que use el driver vga, antes tendrás que instalarlo, ¿lo tienes instalado? ¿y tu tarjeta funciona con este driver?

P.D: por cierto, ¿qué te da el comando gcc --version?Last edited by Txema on Thu Oct 16, 2008 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pionerito

mi tarjeta es i816 de ser eso, se lo cambio y pongo i816

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Primero no me creo que en tan poco tiempo hayas compilado todo el sistema, se te va por lo menos un día, segundo, ¿¿¿qué haces iniciando las X como root??? y tercero:
> 
>  *Quote:*   (EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0) 
> 
> (EE) No drivers available. 
> ...

 

gcc (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

----------

## Txema

Ya que la versión 4.1.1 ni siquiera está ya en el árbol, yo aprovecharía para actualizar a 4.1.2 que es la última versión estable. Aqué tienes una guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-upgrading.xml (con gcc-config -l puedes ver una lista de las versiones gcc que tienes instaladas) leete bien la guía y no hagas las cosas al pie de la letra, adáptalo a tu sistema.

 *Quote:*   

> mi tarjeta es i816 de ser eso, se lo cambio y pongo i816

 

¿Seguro que no es i810? porque lo único que encuentro es esto: x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Ya que la versión 4.1.1 ni siquiera está ya en el árbol, yo aprovecharía para actualizar a 4.1.2 que es la última versión estable. Aqué tienes una guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-upgrading.xml (con gcc-config -l puedes ver una lista de las versiones gcc que tienes instaladas) leete bien la guía y no hagas las cosas al pie de la letra, adáptalo a tu sistema.
> 
>  *Quote:*   mi tarjeta es i816 de ser eso, se lo cambio y pongo i816 
> 
> ¿Seguro que no es i810? porque lo único que encuentro es esto: x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

 

reinicie y no me quiere levnatar kde

----------

## Pionerito

me dice que tengo actualizar unos paquetes por ejemplo el apache  pero lo tengo configurado para que me pinche con un svn, se me perderia la configuracion que tengo si  ejecuto etc-update

----------

## Txema

Precisamente para eso está etc-update, para dejarte elegir qué configuraciones actualizar y cuales no actualizar, lee la documentación de etc-update (man etc-update)

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Precisamente para eso está etc-update, para dejarte elegir qué configuraciones actualizar y cuales no actualizar, lee la documentación de etc-update (man etc-update)

 

es verdad pero le dije que no me los actualizara y ahora no me pincha el server

----------

## Txema

Lo mejor es dejar este hilo para la instalación de KDE y abrir un tema nuevo para cada problema nuevo y con más información, porque sino, nos vamos a volver locos.

----------

## Pionerito

Configurando mi make.con  

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

y dando un emerge -avN kdebase-startkde    se me instalara x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

claro se que tambien tendria que hacer emerge -avN xorg

ME parece que voy a tener que empezar desde el principio ya que no me quiere levantar kde.....

----------

## AnimAlf

Hiciste un

~ # emerge -uDNv world

El newuse se refiere al world (la colección de paquetes que tienes instalados). En tu lugar antes además lo haría en system.

----------

## Pionerito

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Hiciste un
> 
> ~ # emerge -uDNv world
> 
> El newuse se refiere al world (la colección de paquetes que tienes instalados). En tu lugar antes además lo haría en system.

 

un paquete no se quiso actualizar que puedo hacer....

Emerging (24 of 107) app-admin/python-updater-0.5

 * python-updater-0.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking python-updater-0.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/work/python-updater-0.5 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-admin/python-updater-0.5

>>> Install python-updater-0.5 into /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/image/ category app-admin

>>> Completed installing python-updater-0.5 into /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing app-admin/python-updater-0.5

* checking 4 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Package 'app-admin/python-updater-0.5' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install app-admin/python-updater-0.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2-r1:

 * Portage doesn't enforce proper permissions on already existing

 * directories (bug 141619). Appropriate permissions are now being set

 * on //etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly},

 * //var/spool/cron/ and //var/spool/cron/lastrun/

 * (see bug 182998)

 * Messages for package media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r4:

 * JBIG support is intended for Hylafax fax compression, so we

 * really need more feedback in other areas (most testing has

 * been done with fax).  Be sure to recompile anything linked

 * against tiff if you rebuild it with jbig support.

 * Messages for package app-portage/eix-0.13.3-r1:

 *

 * Security Warning:

 *

 * Since >=eix-0.12.0, eix uses by default OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD="parse|ebuild*"

 * This is rather reliable, but ebuilds may be executed by user "portage". Set

 * OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD=parse in /etc/eixrc if you do not trust the ebuilds.

 * Messages for package app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9:

 * It is highly recommended that app-admin/logrotate be emerged to

 * manage the log files.  syslog-ng installs a file in /etc/logrotate.d

 * for logrotate to use.

 * Messages for package app-i18n/man-pages-es-1.55-r1:

 *

 * If you want to read these man-pages properly you need to replace

 * the following line in /etc/man.conf:

 *

 * NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc

 *

 * With:

 *

 * NROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tutf8 -mandoc

 *

 * Messages for package app-admin/python-updater-0.5:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Package 'app-admin/python-updater-0.5' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 114 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 14 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

----------

## AnimAlf

No lo veo ... ¿por qué?

En principio puedes utilizar --keep-going con emerge, para que continue igualmente. Por ejemplo.

~ # emerge --resume --keep-going

¿qué te ocurre con etc-update? ¿no lo utilizas? Debes instalar los archivos de configuración de los archivos o compararlos con los que tienes, por si la actualización la debes realizar manualmente, para no perder tus configuraciones. Pero si no has manipulado archivos de configuración antes, entonces simplemente instalalos con ello con etc-update

Luego vuelve a probar.

Dinos

----------

## Pionerito

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Para solucionar los errores de EAPI hay que actualizar portage.
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync && emerge -avu portage
> ```
> ...

 

al querer instalar cualquier paquete me da este error..que podria ser

emerge --sync && emerge -avu portage

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://10.128.50.122/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

receiving file list ... done

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 227

Total bytes received: 146

sent 227 bytes  received 146 bytes  746.00 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.09

>>>

>>> Timestamps on the server and in the local repository are the same.

>>> Cancelling all further sync action. You are already up to date.

>>>

>>> In order to force sync, remove '/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk'.

>>>

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurse                    s readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 7                    ,977 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.17] 232 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.15] USE="-caps" 65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6  USE="-nocxx" 468 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 84 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5  6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1 [1.10] 897 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.3 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl iconv%* ipv6 -static -x                    attr% -xinetd" 753 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static                     -vanilla% -xattr%" 3,692 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test                    " 151 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.5 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build* -doc -epydoc (-s                    elinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 369 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plu                    gins% -vanilla" 2,564 kB

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33                    )

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r                    2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

Total: 14 packages (10 upgrades, 4 new, 4 blocks), Size of downloads: 18,040 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

ServerFac8 ~ # emerge -avN mc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-libs/libpcre" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/libpcre-7.7-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-libs/libpcre-7.4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- dev-libs/libpcre-7.8 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-libs/slang-2.1.3-r1" [ebuild])

----------

## Txema

Vamos a ver, lo primero que tienes que hacer es actualizar portage, y hasta que no lo hagas no vas a poder instalar nada más, así que déjalo de lado por un momento.

Lo primero que tienes que recordar es que emerge --sync se usa UNA vez al día, si abusas de él los servidores pueden banearte.

Ahí tienes un buen lío de paquetes bloqueando. Puedes empezar por borrar mktemp (yo lo borré porque no me servía para nada) emerge -C sys-apps/mktemp

Y ahora intenta actualizar de nuevo con emerge -avu portage util-linux

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Vamos a ver, lo primero que tienes que hacer es actualizar portage, y hasta que no lo hagas no vas a poder instalar nada más, así que déjalo de lado por un momento.
> 
> Lo primero que tienes que recordar es que emerge --sync se usa UNA vez al día, si abusas de él los servidores pueden banearte.
> 
> Ahí tienes un buen lío de paquetes bloqueando. Puedes empezar por borrar mktemp (yo lo borré porque no me servía para nada) emerge -C sys-apps/mktemp
> ...

 

hice lo que me dijiste pero me dio este error....no sera que tengo que instalar los paquetes esos de uno a uno..emerge -avu portage util-linux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 7,977 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.17] 232 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.15] USE="-caps" 65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6  USE="-nocxx" 468 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.5-r3] USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile% -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 2,353 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.2  USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,679 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/unifdef-1.20  65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 [1.39] USE="nls" 3,997 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 84 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.16.1] USE="acl%* nls openmp%* -doc -emacs -nocxx" 11,369 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3 [2.6.17-r2] USE="(-gcc64%)" 4,671 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5  6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1 [1.10] 897 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 [1.39] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.12r-r5] USE="crypt nls unicode%* -loop-aes% -old-linux% (-selinux) -slang% (-old-crypt%) (-perl%*) (-static%)" 2,764 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.3 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl iconv%* ipv6 -static -xattr% -xinetd" 753 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr%" 3,692 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 151 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.5 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build* -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 369 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plugins% -vanilla" 2,564 kB

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)

Total: 24 packages (17 upgrades, 7 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 48,217 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

----------

